# Spain Primera Liga 02-04 April



## OddsPoster (Mar 30, 2011)

02 Apr 15:00 Real Madrid v Sporting Gijon  1.14 7.50 17.00 +53  
02 Apr 17:00 Getafe v Valencia  2.80 3.25 2.50 +53  
02 Apr 19:00 Villarreal v Barcelona  5.50 3.80 1.61 +53  
03 Apr 14:00 D Coruna v Mallorca  2.30 3.20 3.10 +53  
03 Apr 14:00 Espanyol v Racing Santander  1.90 3.40 4.00 +53  
03 Apr 14:00 Levante v Malaga  2.30 3.25 3.10 +53  
03 Apr 14:00 Real Sociedad v Hercules  1.83 3.50 4.33 +53  
03 Apr 16:00 Sevilla v Real Zaragoza  1.53 4.00 6.00 +53  
03 Apr 18:00 Osasuna v Atletico Madrid  2.50 3.25 2.80 +53  
04 Apr 18:00 Almeria v Athletic Bilbao  2.90 3.30 2.40 +53


----------



## ahmed (May 19, 2011)

Real Madrid just outplayed Gijon as they close the gap to Barcelona with some pressure they play against the Villarreal side away.


----------

